# Meet the Thriller Author Podcast. Jeff Lindsay Interview (Dexter fame)



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

*Update*: See the latest post in this thread for the latest podcast. You can also find links to each podcast episode below or at my podcast website. If you have already subscribed to the podcast, thank you! Check your favorite podcatcher.

_Meet the Thriller Author_ is a podcast that features an interview with a thriller author (I'm loosely defining thriller as books found in Amazon's _Mystery, Thriller, and Suspense_ categories and sub-categories).

It's been a lot of fun to learn about their writing, where they get their ideas, their influences and more.



Podcast Website: http://ThrillerAuthors.com
iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/thrilling-reads-podcast/id1011293020
Spotify: https://open.spotify.com/show/4CUL4NeBqMSdaoV79ixt36
Stitcher: http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/alan-petersen/meet-the-thriller-author
Google Play: https://goo.gl/F00plw
TuneIn: http://tunein.com/radio/Meet-the-Thriller-Author-p940949/
Feed: http://feeds.feedburner.com/MeetTheThrillerAuthor
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/MeetThrillerAuthor

I hope you enjoy the podcast! I would love to hear your feedback, comments. And don't forget to subscribe to the podcast feed if you want to download future episodes.


Podcasts (click on the image to access the episode of that specific author interview):


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

I'll check it out. Thanks for posting, Alan!


----------



## Susanne123 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks Alan. I get a lot of ironing done while listening to podcasts


----------



## Alyson (Apr 26, 2012)

Downloading right now. Thanks, Alan!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Chris Fox said:


> I'll check it out. Thanks for posting, Alan!





Alyson said:


> Downloading right now. Thanks, Alan!


Thanks! I hope you enjoyed the show. It's interesting to learn about the writing side of authors.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I'm going to subscribe now!


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Very nice. I'll be sure to send my Thriller authors your way. Best of luck with it.

*Edit: Do you accept requests or do you contact the authors you're interested in?


----------



## MikeMcEachern (Mar 22, 2015)

It sounds interesting, I will subscribe!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for giving it a listen.



Crystal Lake Publishing said:


> Very nice. I'll be sure to send my Thriller authors your way. Best of luck with it.
> 
> *Edit: Do you accept requests or do you contact the authors you're interested in?


Sure. As long they're published in "mystery, thrillers, and suspense" they can send me a PM or email (podcast at thrillingreads dot com). The interviews are recorded via Skype or Google+ Hangouts on Air.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Alan Petersen said:


> Thanks everyone for giving it a listen.
> 
> Sure. As long they're published in "mystery, thrillers, and suspense" they can send me a PM or email (podcast at thrillingreads dot com). The interviews are recorded via Skype or Google+ Hangouts on Air.


Thanks. I'll make a note of it.


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I just published Episode Two of the _Meet the Thriller Author_ podcast. It features an interview with Kevin Lee Swaim.

Perfect for a Tuesday listen on the treadmill, cleaning the house, or driving around doing errands.


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey, cool! A podcast I'll actually listen to.


----------



## Kevin Lee Swaim (May 30, 2014)

Alan Petersen said:


> I just published Episode Two of the _Meet the Thriller Author_ podcast. It features an interview with Kevin Lee Swaim.
> 
> Perfect for a Tuesday listen on the treadmill, cleaning the house, or driving around doing errands.


I can't listen. I'm too embarrassed by the sound of my voice.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Cool! Will check it out.


----------



## Kevin Lee Swaim (May 30, 2014)

If I say anything smart it's because Alan coaxed it out of me, and if I say anything dumb, well...that's all on me.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Kevin Lee Swaim said:


> If I say anything smart it's because Alan coaxed it out of me, and if I say anything dumb, well...that's all on me.


You're way too kind! It was a great show, thanks for coming on.

And the voice thing... I read somewhere that it's a common things that we hate the sound of our own recorded voice. I sure do. Makes it harder when I'm editing the audio and I keep hearing my voice, over and over. The audio editor scissor icon comes in handy at that time.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

It's Tuesday, time to meet another thriller author! 



In this podcast, I interview J.P. Choquette: http://get.thrillingreads.com/mtta-03-jp-choquette/


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I just posted the latest episode of Meet the Thriller Author.

In this podcast, I interview C.E. Martin (a fellow Kboarder). We chatted about writing pulp-styled thrillers and a lot more.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

vrabinec said:


> Cool interview. I'm totally stealing the term "rivet watching"


I guess to be fair, I should admit the the Security guys called us "Lawn Enforcement"... back in the good ole days when we had separate Specialty codes...


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

vrabinec said:


> Even more appropriate. And thanks for your service.
> 
> Cool concept of the lawyer ghost coming back to work a case. Clever.
> 
> How do you guys do these interviews, Skype or something like that? Sounds like you're in the same room. Alan sounds like Orson Wells, interviewing someone from War of the Worlds or something. It's a cool production.


Thanks! Hopefully we won't cause mass panic like Wells did, actually, that would be cool. 

Most of the interviews are done Skype to Skype or with Google Hangouts on Air. The one with C.E. was Skype. Having a decent microphone helps with the audio quality. I use a Blue Yeti USB mic. I just connect it to the computer and it's ready to rock and roll.

I edit out the ums and ahs, my dogs barking, etc. using a free software called Audacity. I also use a free software called The Levelator which adjusts the audio levels. And then it's ready for primetime.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

I use a Turtle Beach gaming headset for all my Skyping.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Hello,

In this week's Meet the Thriller Author podcast, I interview Stacy Claflin.


----------



## Lukeofkondor (Jul 15, 2015)

Will check it out.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I had a request to add Meet the Thriller Author podcast to the Stitcher network, so I submitted it a few days ago and I was just notified that the MTTA podcast has been accepted into the Stitcher network.

The person that contacted me is an Android user and doesn't use iTunes so for anyone else in those same shoes, Stitcher is your solution.

Meet the Thriller Author Podcast on Stitcher


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

It's Tuesday, time to meet a new author!

In this week's podcast, I interview Bobby Nash.

Bobby not only writes thrillers he's written comic books, graphic novels, screenplays, media tie-ins (including The Green Lantern!) and more. He's also acted and appeared as an extra with Kevin Bacon on The Following (giving him a Bacon number of one in Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon). We chat about all that and more, so click below to listen to the latest episode of Meet the Thriller Author or if you've already subscribed to the podcast (thank you) fire up iTunes or whichever podcatcher you use to download this podcast.



http://get.thrillingreads.com/mtta-06-bobby-nash/

Comments, *likes*, and feedback welcomed. Thanks!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Hello there,

This week's episode of Meet the Thriller Author features an interview with R.S. Guthrie!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The latest episode of the Meet the Thriller Author podcast has been posted. I interview Toni Dwiggins who writes fascinating forensic geology thrillers:

http://get.thrillingreads.com/mtta-08-toni-dwiggins/


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Hey thanks Alan! 

The interview was a lot of fun (and I do appreciate your editing out some of my stumbling ums and ahs and huhs)


----------



## DHantke (Jul 29, 2015)

As a thriller author, I am pretty excited to listen to some of these. I will be doing so this week.


----------



## Kevin Lee Swaim (May 30, 2014)

I want to know when you're going to have someone interview you, Alan!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

ToniD said:


> Hey thanks Alan!
> 
> The interview was a lot of fun (and I do appreciate your editing out some of my stumbling ums and ahs and huhs)


Thank you for coming on the show!



Kevin Lee Swaim said:


> I want to know when you're going to have someone interview you, Alan!


Hmm, that might be a fun switcheroo when I have a few more podcasts under my belt.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The new podcast is live. It features an interview with J. David Core (jdcore on the Kboards).

We discussed his influences, writing habits, his own podcast, Rex Stout and more.


----------



## Ed M. (Jul 30, 2015)

Will check out. Thank you!


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks, Alan. Just had a listen. Man, I'm a chatty Cathy.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

A new episode of the "Meet the Thriller Author" podcast is now available! In episode #10, I interview M.P. McDonald about her thrillers.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

It's about time. Just kidding, dude. Can't wait to give it a listen.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

jdcore said:


> It's about time. Just kidding, dude. Can't wait to give it a listen.


Yeah, the week hiatus turned into two months! Like my publishing schedule.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks, Alan! It was fun doing the podcast. I hope I didn't make a fool of myself though.   I have never done a podcast before and now I keep thinking how I shouldn't have said one thing and then should have said another thing. Hindsight and all that.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Thanks, Alan! It was fun doing the podcast. I hope I didn't make a fool of myself though.  I have never done a podcast before and now I keep thinking how I shouldn't have said one thing and then should have said another thing. Hindsight and all that.


Not at all! And thank you for coming on as a guest!


----------



## LRWLee (Mar 17, 2015)

Congrats, Alan! Well done and I wish you MUCH success!!! I view reading as having a conversation with an author, so I can never get to know authors well enough 

I did something similar... My dissatisfaction with how impersonal social media can be, especially when it comes to authors, caused my to start a YouTube channel, Book Nerd Paradise, where I interview a YA Fantasy or Sci Fi author each week. New episodes air every Monday. I've also made the audio available as a podcast which you can find on Apple iTunes.

I invite anyone interested in YA Fantasy or Sci Fi to check out my channel at http://bit.ly/BookNerdParadiseYouTube or http://bit.ly/BookNerdParadiseFB or http://www.twitter.com/BookNerdParadis To date I have featured 35 authors so there's lots to see


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The new episode of the podcast is now live! In this episode, we meet thriller author and fellow Kboarder (that sounds like an "enhanced interrogation" thing ), H.N. Wake.


----------



## ConnerKressley (Feb 23, 2014)

Just discovering this


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Just had a listen. Great interview, Alan. BTW, if anyone is interested in having a listen to HN's story, Ghosts in Macau, it was featured as episodes 6&7 of season two of my podcast.


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

Great to see fellow thriller authors getting some love!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

It's Tuesday. Time to meet a new thriller author! 

In this episode I interview the bestselling and award-winning author of thrillers and suspense novels, Stacy Green.


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

New to KBoards -- subscribed.  Found on pocketcast for iphone.  Look forward to diving in.  Looks like a perfect length for my commute, so I should get caught up in a couple weeks.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

benjclark said:


> New to KBoards -- subscribed. Found on pocketcast for iphone. Look forward to diving in. Looks like a perfect length for my commute, so I should get caught up in a couple weeks.


Welcome to the KBoards and the podcast! Hopefully, we can help your commute fly by!


----------



## HN Wake (Feb 24, 2015)

Stacy Green!  Awesome work, Alan!


----------



## blancheking (Oct 15, 2015)

Bookmarking!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

In this week's episode of Meet the Thriller Author, we meet New York Times & USA Today Bestselling Author Cheryl Bradshaw!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The latest episode of the podcast is live. In this episode, I interview USA Today bestselling author Allie K. Adams.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The first podcast of 2016 of Meet the Thriller Author is now available! An interview with bestselling author, *James P. Sumner*:


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #17 is now live! In this episode, I interview Ethan Jones about his bestselling spy thrillers (with a Canadian twist).


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

starting to tune in to the podcast now. Hopefully I can get a spot on your show after my debut comes out later this year.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

TommyHill said:


> starting to tune in to the podcast now. Hopefully I can get a spot on your show after my debut comes out later this year.


Thanks for tuning and good luck with your novel!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I wanted to let you know that I've posted the latest episode (#1 of Meet the Thriller Author that features an interview with the one and only, Russell Blake.

Russell Blake is the NY Times and USA Today bestselling author of more than 40 novels (including two with the legendary Clive Cussler) and who provided so much great advice to the Kboards over the years.

It's too bad he's not as active around these parts anymore. So I was excited to interview him about the craft and the state of the indie universe.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2016)

I would have asked Blake if he got paid by the modifier.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

CoryODoole said:


> I would have asked Blake if he got paid by the modifier.


No, just with lots of moolah for delivering books his readers love.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The Meet the Thriller Author podcast is back!

The new podcast features an interview with award-winning and bestselling author and fellow Kboard member, Renee Pawlish!


----------



## reneepawlish (Nov 14, 2011)

Alan Petersen said:


> The Meet the Thriller Author podcast is back!
> 
> The new podcast features an interview with award-winning and bestselling author and fellow Kboard member, Renee Pawlish!


Thanks, it was fun to talk with you


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

reneepawlish said:


> Thanks, it was fun to talk with you


 Likewise! I've heard from a couple of your readers, they were excited about listening to you in the interview. You have great reader/fans!


----------



## reneepawlish (Nov 14, 2011)

Alan Petersen said:


> Likewise! I've heard from a couple of your readers, they were excited about listening to you in the interview. You have great reader/fans!


Oh, that's very cool that they let you know 
I do have some great fans, I am blessed.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh great! Another podcast to listen to instead of actually writing!!!   Thanks for being a procrastination enabler!!!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Wow, episode #20! The latest author interview for my podcast: Meet the Thriller Author is live. Author John Hegenberger writes private eye thrillers.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

In this podcast, we meet bestselling author Jeff Menapace.

Jeff was the recipient of the Red Adept Reviews Indie Award for Horror. And his book, "Bad Games" is a #1 Kindle bestseller, that has been optioned as a feature film!



You can listen to the interview on iTunes, Sticher, or my website: http://get.thrillingreads.com/mtta-21-jeff-menapace-interview/

iTunes reviews are always appreciated!


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

I know what will playing on my commute in the morning!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The latest episode (#22) of the "Meet the Thriller Author" podcast with Kevin Tumlinson is live.

Kevin Tumlinson is a thriller and speculative fiction author. He also has his own podcasts and is writing while living/traveling across the U.S. in an RV!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

In this episode of the "Meet the Thriller Author" Podcast I interview the award-winning and bestselling author, Jennifer Chase.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Good to see this is still going! Website is a bit inconvenient (not a great structure so hard to understand where one post ends and new one begins) but good to see you keep doing this! Keep it up!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

RBC said:


> Good to see this is still going! Website is a bit inconvenient (not a great structure so hard to understand where one post ends and new one begins) but good to see you keep doing this! Keep it up!


Thanks, Adrijus! And yeah, the podcast has outgrown that theme. My original plan for that domain 2-3 years ago, was to build a BookBub-like site just for thrillers, but that takes too much time and cost too much money to build a subscriber list that's worthwhile. Especially bootstrapping it, so I'm going to move the podcast to its own home. I'm eyeing the Appendipity Podcast theme or might just go to Libsyn. I'll probably do that before the end of the year.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Alan Petersen said:


> Thanks, Adrijus! And yeah, the podcast has outgrown that theme. My original plan for that domain 2-3 years ago, was to build a BookBub-like site just for thrillers, but that takes too much time and cost too much money to build a subscriber list that's worthwhile. Especially bootstrapping it, so I'm going to move the podcast to its own home. I'm eyeing the Appendipity Podcast theme or might just go to Libsyn. I'll probably do that before the end of the year.


Yeah, remember that too. Not an easy feat to do for sure..

And good luck, redesign will help I think! Here is to the 100 episodes too!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #24 is live!

For the latest episode of the podcast, I interview crime writer Sue Coletta.

We chat about her novels, non-fiction books for crime writers, serial killers, and her murder blog, what's not to like? 



http://get.thrillingreads.com/mtta-24-sue-coletta/


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

RBC said:


> Yeah, remember that too. Not an easy feat to do for sure..
> 
> And good luck, redesign will help I think! Here is to the 100 episodes too!


The redesign is complete! I'm using a new WordPress theme that was designed specifically for podcasting sites. The layout and navigation are much better. It's mobile-friendly and that audio player is slick.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Alan Petersen said:


> The redesign is complete! I'm using a new WordPress theme that was designed specifically for podcasting sites. The layout and navigation are much better. It's mobile-friendly and that audio player is slick.


Surely nicer.

Still has double headlines which is weird but I think this is easier to navigate!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

This episode of the podcast features fellow Kboarder and bestselling author Wayne Stinnett.

We talked about writing, focus, influences, Costa Rican coffee, and more!



Check it out and if you're on iTunes, please rate the podcast since it's a great way to get the word out. Thanks!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Just an update. The site has been down. It's been a victim of malfeasance. My web host support is trying to restore it from my backup files, so hopefully it's back up soon.

You can still listen to the podcast via 



 and Stitcher, but not from my website.

I'd like to unleash all our "Meet the Thriller Author" badasses like Jesse McDermitt, Jet, Justin Hall, Pete Maddox, et al. on the bottom feeders that do this to websites.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

I appreciate you having me on the podcast, Alan.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> I appreciate you having me on the podcast, Alan.


Thank you, Wayne! It was great talking to you about writing, books, and the Keys!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #26 of the podcast is live and I'm excited for you to meet the bestselling and award-winning author, Danielle Girard. Danielle's newest book, Exhumed, will be published on October 1. It's on pre-order now and it's currently the #2 bestselling book in the entire Amazon Kindle Store. Lets push her into the Number One spot! If she goes number one now, I'm giving the credit to the podcast listeners. 

In this podcast, we talk about why she writes thrillers, the challenges of writing thrillers, indie versus trade publishing (Danielle is a hybrid with Thomas & Mercer and was published by Penguin before going indie), and more!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #27 of the podcast is live! It features bestselling and award-winning author, Carolyn Arnold.

Carolyn is from Canada and she has four continuing fiction series: Detective Madison Knight, Brandon Fisher FBI, McKinley Mysteries, and Matthew Connor Adventures. She has written nearly thirty books in five years! Carolyn writes in several sub-genres of the Mystery/Thriller genre from cozy to hard-boiled mysteries, and thrillers to action adventures.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I'm not sure how popular Google Play is for podcasts, but Meet the Thriller Author is now on there, so if you like to subscribe to podcasts via Google Play, this is for you!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #28 features an interview with author David Chill.

David is a fellow Kboards members! He is the author of the popular hard-boiled mystery series of novels featuring Private Investigator Burnside.

In this episode, we chat about his writing process, his influences, the role the city of Los Angeles has in his novels, and more.


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you Alan! I hope everyone enjoys it.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

David Chill said:


> Thank you Alan! I hope everyone enjoys it.


 Thanks for being on the podcast, David! The feedback has been awesome.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #29 of the podcast features an interview with bestselling author John D. Brown. He is the author of the Frank Shaw Thriller Series (Bad Penny, Awful Intent). John started out writing Science Fiction Fantasy which was published by Tor before going indie with thrillers.

We chat about his influences, books he recommends for writers, and John shares his sketching and drafting process and the elements he looks for in order to write a story that will keep the reader turning pages. We also get a first-hand look at the nuances between indie and trade publishing and a lot more.

Check it out!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #30 of the podcast is live! This interview had me more nervous than usual since I've been a fan of Jake Needham for years.

Jake Needham is the International Bestselling Author of the Inspector Samuel Tay and Jack Shepherd Series. He is a lawyer by education and was a screen and television writer who began writing crime novels when he realized he really didn't like movies and television very much. He and his family divide their time living in Thailand and the United States.

The late great, James Gandolfini (of The Sopranos fame) was a fan of Jake's book "The Big Mango" and he had an option on it and worked with Jake to bring it to the screen. We talk about that and a lot more during this episode.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode 31 of the podcast is live. You'll meet international bestselling author and winner of the Independent Book Award for Crime Fiction, Dan Ames.

His books have been #1 on mystery and crime fiction bestseller lists in both the United States and abroad. He's a hybrid author self-publishing and publishing with Amazon's Thomas & Mercer and Lake Union Publishing.

Dan also writes westerns and historical fiction, but we do focus on thrillers, of course. 

We discuss that as well as his writing process, novels, and the challenges and changes in the indie publishing industry these past five years or so and a lot more (including what happened when he wrote a letter to the legendary Elmore Leonard).


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The latest episode of the podcast features an interview with bestselling author and Kboards member John Ellsworth!

John was a trial lawyer with forty years of trial experience who now writes page-turning bestselling legal thrillers. He has published over 15 novels in thirty months and his books have been download over one million times since then. We chat about the indie business, covers, writing what you want to read, thrillers, and a lot more.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The newest episode of the podcast is live and it features Kboards member and bestselling author Dawn Lee McKenna!

We talked about writing against what's expected and still finding huge success with her bestselling book series. The importance of writing compelling characters. About her writing process and the importance of music to Dawn's writing and her novels. And what it's like to have such a popular book series and the joys and pressure that brings.

And of course about one of the big stars of her novels: the Florida Panhandle's Forgotten Coast and a lot more.

Click below to listen or if you've already subscribed to the podcast check your feed on iTunes or your favorite podcatcher.


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

Jut wanted to chime in and say I have been enjoying these podcast.


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks, Alan. You're a very gracious host and I enjoyed talking with you. I hope you edited me into someone more interesting. 🙂


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Great interview, both of you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2016)

I will check it out too. Love to hear an interview by someone who writes thriller / horror  

Thank you 

TMG


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2016)

I don't see a place to subscribe. Are you putting it on youtube?

TMG


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

DawnLee said:


> Thanks, Alan. You're a very gracious host and I enjoyed talking with you. I hope you edited me into someone more interesting. &#128578;


No magic editing needed and thank you for agreeing to come on the podcast!



Wayne Stinnett said:


> Great interview, both of you.


Thanks, Wayne!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

TMG said:


> I don't see a place to subscribe. Are you putting it on youtube?
> 
> TMG


These are audio only, but I'm posting them on YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSaBYZ2PE9YySstrGskmOsw

And you can subscribe on iTunes, Stitcher, Google Play, from the website...

Podcast Website: http://ThrillerAuthors.com
iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/thrilling-reads-podcast/id1011293020
Stitcher: http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/alan-petersen/meet-the-thriller-author
Google Play: https://goo.gl/F00plw

Thanks!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #34 of the podcast features an interview with bestselling author John W. Mefford! John is an Amazon Top 50 Author, #2 bestselling author on Barnes and Noble, and a Readers' Favorite Gold Medal winner. During the interview, we chat about his background as a journalist and if that was helpful or a hindrance to writing thrillers, his amazing 80-hour workweek schedule, his love of reading, and a lot more.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #35 of the podcast features bestselling author Adam Croft who writes crime fiction and mysteries. His books have sold more than half a million copies around the world, and in 2016 he was featured by The Guardian as one of the biggest selling authors of the year and regularly takes part in discussions and panels on publishing and the future of books.

During the interview we talk about writing about the nuances of writing very British books that are popular with Amercian readers, his writing process, the publishing industry, and a lot more!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

This week's new interview is live (episode #36). It features Murray McDonald who writes fast-paced, action-packed thrillers. We discussed how he uses action and plot twists to keep the readers turning pages, how he writes thrillers in other genres like YA and even erotica and a lot more!

Check it out...


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Adam Croft said:


> Thanks Alan! Was a lot of fun.


Thank you, Adam!

I just realized that three of the final four interviews for this year are British authors. A lot of great crime fiction/thrillers coming from across the pond.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The British invasion of thriller authors, continues! 

Episode 37 features an interview with bestselling author, Jon Mills. Jon is from England but lives in Canada. He writes in several genres and under several pen names. We chat about the challenges of doing that and his writing and publishing process which enables him to publish a book a month and a lot more!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #38 features an interview with Seeley James. He's the bestselling author of the Sabel Security Political Thrillers.

Seeley writes action-packed thrillers with great characters and plot twists. In this episode of the podcast, we chat about Seeley's writing process, the tools he uses to write his intricate thrillers (scene tracking spreadsheet, word, and the cloud), how he uses current political themes to tell a compelling story, and a lot more.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The first episode of 2017 is now live!

Episode #39 features an interview with Carmen Amato who writes the bestselling Detective Emilia Cruz series which is a police procedural series taking place in Acapulco, Mexico. We talk about the challenges of setting a detective series in Mexico, and a lot more.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #40 of the podcast features an interview with A.C. Fuller.

I met A.C. on the 20Booksto50K Facebook Group. He has a strong background in journalism (as a former journalist and journalism professor) and he writes fast-paced media thrillers. He just had a BookBub and his book hit #1 in the Top 100 Free Kindle Store, so we talk about all that and more during the interview.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #41 of the podcast features an interview with Libby Fischer Hellmann.

Libby Fischer Hellmann is from Washington, D.C. and now lives in Chicago, where she writes page-turning thrillers. She has published thirteen novels and twenty short stories. She has written suspense mysteries, historicals, PI novels, amateur sleuth, police procedurals, and even a cozy mystery.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The latest episode of the podcast (#42!) features an interview with John Hindmarsh.

During our chat, we discuss writers that have influenced John over the years (from Sherlock Homles and the Saint to Mark Dawson), his writing process, the difference (yet similarities) of writing thrillers compared to science fiction (John writes in both genres). And a lot more!


----------



## ConnerKressley (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm sort of binging this podcast. Great job with it


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

ConnerKressley said:


> I'm sort of binging this podcast. Great job with it


Thanks! Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The latest episode of the podcast features CeeCee James!

She is the author of the Angel Lake Mystery series which is a bestselling cozy mystery series. We chat about the cozy mystery genre, the great reader fans of cozies, CeeCee's books, and more!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #44 is live!

Tim Tigner is an International Bestselling Author with a fascinating background in Soviet Counterintelligence with the US Army Special Forces (the Green Berets) during the Cold War. He used to live in Moscow and he writes thrillers that combine his unique knowledge of Russia and technology to come up with unique plots for his thrillers. We talk about that and a lot more during the interview (including what it was like to film those "My Book in 15 Seconds" videos for Amazon - see below).


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #45 features an interview with Agatha Award nominated author Cindy Brown. Cindy is a full-time writer of the madcap murder mystery "Ivy Meadows Series".

Cindy uses her knowledge and love of the theater to set her mystery series in that world. We talk about that, her writing process, the Agatha Awards, where to hide the body, and a lot more!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #46 is now live! In this episode of the podcast, we meet William Bernhardt, an award-winning and bestselling author of more than forty books! William has been a full-time writer since the 90s. He writes legal thrillers, historical novels, and is also an in-demand writing instructor who has written several great books on writing.

He is also a 2014 Kindle Scout winner. His book was published by Kindle Press. He's also been published by the big five publishers like Random House.

We had a lot to cover during this podcast! You can check it out below.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #47 features Timothy Hallinan who is the award-winning author of twenty highly praised novels. He currently writes two series: the Poke Rafferty Bangkok Thrillers, focused on a Thailand-based American travel writer and his cross-cultural family, the fourth volume of which, The Queen of Patpong, was nominated for the Edgar award; and the Junior Bender Mysteries, about a Los Angeles burglar who moonlights, usually reluctantly, as a private eye for crooks. The Junior Bender series is under development for global cable television and the fourth book in the series, Herbie's Game, won the 2015 Lefty as Best Humorous Crime Novel. The latest Rafferty book, The Hot Countries, was named one of the best books of 2015 by Library Journal and The Strand Magazine and was nominated for the Macavity award.

In addition to the Lefty, the Edgar, and the Macavity, Hallinan's books have been nominated for the Shamus and Nero awards.

His most recent Junior Bender book, the Christmas 2016 release Fields Where They Lay, was an editor's pick at Entertainment Weekly and at Publishers Weekly, and reviewers drew comparisons with such diverse writers as Arthur Conan Doyle and Donald M. Westlake. His twentieth book, Fools' River, the eighth in the Bangkok series, will be published by Soho/Random House in October of this year.

In May of this year he'll release his first self-published novel since 2011, Pulped, which uses Simeon Grist, the private-eye hero of his six-book series in the 1990s, to explore what a fictional detective does when he discovers that the life he thought he's been leaving is actually the product of someone else's imagination.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #48! E.H. Reinhard was born in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. He now resides in sunny Tampa, Florida. He writes fast-paced, action-packed thrillers including The Cases of Lieutenant Kane Series (a six-book series follows the life on and off duty of a fictional Tampa homicide lieutenant). The Agent Hank Rawlings Series of FBI Thrillers (another six-book series).

E.H. had a background in sales but now writes full time. He's published 16 novels the last few years! We talk about his process and his writing in the latest episode of the podcast.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #49 of MTTA features an interview with Tara Ellis who is an Amazon best-selling author of the popular middle-grade mystery series, The Samantha Wolf Mysteries which has hit the best-seller status on Amazon in the children's detective story genre several times and continues to grow in popularity. The engaging, fun stories herald back to the days of Nancy Drew and Trixie Beldon.

We talk about writing mysteries for kids, narrating your own audiobooks, taking your own photographs for you covers versus using stock images -- and where she finds models  and a lot more!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

It's amazing! Episode #50 is now live. Time flies!

In this episode, I interview J.F. Penn who is the New York Times and USA Today bestselling author of the ARKANE supernatural thrillers and London Psychic crime series.

Her books weave together ancient artifacts, relics of power, international locations and adventure at the edges of faith. Joanna lives in Bath, England and enjoys a nice G&T!

Members of Kboards have probably been helped at one time or another by Joanna's website and podcast where she provides great advice for writers under The Creative Penn banner. Although we focused on writing thrillers in this podcast we did touch base on the state of the industry in general and a lot of other great info.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #51 of the podcast is live! It features an interview with Rachel Sinclair. Better known on the Kboards as Annie Joboby. 

When I first saw her threads on the forum on how she started up a pen name from scratch in a new genre (legal thrillers) and then followed her amazing updates as she began publishing and selling well while establishing herself in the legal thriller genre, well, I knew I had to have her on as a guest and luckily, she said yes. 

Interview link


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #52 of the podcast features an interview with Nick Thacker. Nick writes action adventure thrillers and he had just quit his day job to write full time at the time of the interview. So we'll chat about that and a whole lot more: http://get.thrillingreads.com/mtta-52-nick-thacker/


----------



## M.W. Griffith (Oct 13, 2015)

Alan Petersen said:


> Episode #52 of the podcast features an interview with Nick Thacker. Nick writes action adventure thrillers and he had just quit his day job to write full time at the time of the interview. So we'll chat about that and a whole lot more: http://get.thrillingreads.com/mtta-52-nick-thacker/


As a mystery/thriller author, I eat this stuff up! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

M.W. Griffith said:


> As a mystery/thriller author, I eat this stuff up! Keep up the good work!


Thanks! It's been fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #53 features an interview with mystery writer, Alexandra Amor!

We did a podcast switcheroo... she interviewed me for her It's a Mystery Podcast and I interviewed for MTTA! 

Alexandra writes historical mysteries set in the late nineteenth century in BC, Canada. We talked about the research involved writing historical fiction, her process, strategies, podcasting, and a lot more!

Interview link


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #54 features an interview with #1 New York Times Bestselling Author, Kyle Mills!

Kyle Mills is the author of sixteen political thrillers. He recently took over writing the Mitch Rapp series for the late Vince Flynn and has also contributed books to a series created by Robert Ludlum.

His latest book, Enemy of the State is currently at the top of the New York Times Bestseller List and #4 in Amazon Chart's Top 20 Most Sold & Most Read Books for this week.

He talked about his background growing up as a Bureau Kid (his father was an FBI agent and former Interpol Director), his writing process (big outlines), the pressure of taking over a beloved series (the late Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp series), the Mitch Rapp movie, American Assassin which came out last Friday, and a lot more!

Interview link



Trailer for American Assassin (the first Mitch Rapp movie).


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

In this episode of the podcast, I interview internationally bestselling author Tess Gerritsen!

Her books have been published in forty countries, and more than 30 million copies have been sold around the world.

Her books have been top-3 bestsellers in the United States and number one bestsellers abroad. She has won both the Nero Wolfe Award (for Vanish) and the Rita Award (for The Surgeon). Critics around the world have praised her novels as "Pulse-pounding fun" (Philadelphia Inquirer), "Scary and brilliant" (Toronto Globe and Mail), and "Polished, riveting prose" (Chicago Tribune). Publisher Weekly has dubbed her the "medical suspense queen".

Her series of novels featuring homicide detective Jane Rizzoli and medical examiner Maura Isles inspired the TNT television series "Rizzoli & Isles" starring Angie Harmon and Sasha Alexander.

In this interview we talk about her unusual path to writing (she's a retired medical doctor now writing full-time), her writing process, what it feels to have her characters being on a hit TV show, her inception-like cameo on the hit show, her latest novel, "I know a Secret" and more!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #56 of the podcast features an interview with Shannon Baker.

Shannon is the author of Dark Signal, the second in the Kate Fox Mystery series. Set in rural Nebraska cattle country. The Nora Abbott mystery series is a fast-paced mix of Hopi Indian mysticism, environmental issues, and murder. Shannon is proud to have been chosen Rocky Mountain Fiction Writers 2014 and 2017 Writer of the Year. She is a member of Mystery Writers of America, Sisters in Crime, Western Writers of America, International Thriller Writers, and Rocky Mountain Fiction Writers.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Check out episode #57 of the podcast featuring an interview with Hank Early.

Hank Early spent much of his youth in the mountains of North Georgia, but he never held a snake or got struck by lightning. These days, he lives in central Alabama with his wife and two kids. He writes crime, watches too much basketball, and rarely sleeps. His debut novel in the Earl Marcus series, Heaven's Crooked Finger was just published to rave reviews like: "a Southern Gothic detective story that will long leave readers catching their breath."

About ten years ago, I watched a documentary about snake-handling preachers in the Appalachian mountains and it's always been a fascinating subject matter to me. So I was excited to learn that Hank's novel is set in the North Georgia mountains with a snake-handling church and preacher as a backdrop.

During the interview, I ask Hank Early about Southern Gothic crime novels, snake-handling, why he chose to write a detective story set in that world, and a lot more.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #58 of the podcast features John C. Dalglish, who was born in Toronto, Canada and moved to the U.S when he was a teenager and now lives in Southwest Missouri.

He is the author of three different series that he refers to as 'Clean Suspense' novels which have sold over 150,000 copies.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #59 of the podcast features an interview with Carolyn L. Dean. She's the author of the bestselling Ravenwood Cove Cozy Mystery series (over 400,000 paid and free downloads). Carolyn wrote in several genres using other pen names. She had been wanting to write about a small coastal town in Oregon for years before starting her cozy mystery series. She now has eight books and counting and has just launched a second cozy mystery series.

I met Carolyn at the 20Books conference in Las Vegas and she provided such great info and inspiration that I had to have her on the podcast. We talk about writing, the cozy mystery genre, co-authoring, giving the readers what they want, and a lot more.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #60 features an interview with Sean Ellis who has authored and co-authored more than two dozen action-adventure novels, including the Nick Kismet adventures, the Jack Sigler/Chess Team series with Jeremy Robinson, and the Jade Ihara adventures with David Wood.

Sean is a member of the International Thriller Writers organization. He currently resides in Arizona.

Topics covered include writing process, ghostwriting, co-authoring, advice for aspiring writers, and a lot more.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The first episode of 2018 is live!

Episode #61 features Steven Konkoly, a USA Today bestselling author of over twenty novels and novellas. His canon of THRILLERS includes: the FRACTURED STATE trilogy, a "24-style," near future conspiracy series set in the southwest United States; the BLACK FLAGGED books, a gritty, no-holds-barred covert operations, and espionage saga; and THE PERSEID COLLAPSE series, a tense, thriller epic, chronicling the aftermath of an inconceivable attack on the United States. He recently released HOT ZONE, the first book in a thriller series chronicling the events surrounding a bioweapons attack against the United States.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #62 features an interview with Lucinda Berry who is the bestselling author of psychological thrillers that blur the lines between fiction and nonfiction. Lucinda Berry has a Ph.D. in clinical psychology, specializing in trauma and children. During the interview, we talk about her unique background in writing psychological thrillers, her writing process, self-imposed deadlines, becoming a hybrid (signing on with Thomas and Mercer) and a lot more!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #63 is with Philip Donlay who writes fast action aviation technothrillers.

His latest novel, Speed the Dawn is out today (March 6) and it's a great, fast action read. Very timely with the recent fires we had here in Northern California. We talk about that, flying for a Saudi prince (Phil was a pilot for over 20 years) and how combining his passion for flying and writing lead to 8 best-selling thriller/action adventure novels.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

New podcast episode is live! Episode #64 features David Banner who is an author living in the Coastal Southeast. He is the author of the Dangerous Waters thriller series set in the Gulf Coast of Florida. David has three novels out this year and they've been doing very well. We talk about that success, his writing process, and a lot more!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #65 of the podcast is now live!

I interviewed David F. Berens who writes "Florida Fiction" crime thrillers. David is also a tennis pro so when he's not writing he's teaching tennis.
We talk about what Florida Fiction is all about, his writing process, tools he uses, the importance of that first paragraph, tennis, and a whole bunch more. Check out the interview by clicking here or on the banner below.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode 66 of the podcast features an interview with Thomas Greanias who is a New York Times bestselling novelist and one of the world's leading authors of adventure. His books in print have been translated into multiple languages and sold in 200 nations around the globe. A former journalist and on-air correspondent for NBC, Greanias infuses his international thrillers with provocative issues ripped from tomorrow's headlines.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode 67 of the podcast features an interview with bestselling author Matthew Betley. He writes the bestselling Logan West Thrillers. Matt worked in corporate America for five years in Cincinnati before joining the Marine Corps in 1999. Matt spent ten years as a Marine officer and was trained as a scout sniper platoon commander, an infantry officer, and a ground intelligence officer. His experiences include deployments to Djibouti after 9/11, and Fallujah, Iraq, prior to the surge, both in staff officer support billets.

Matt is a recovering alcoholic with nearly eight years of sobriety. He credits the Marine Corps with providing a foundation in discipline and personal accountability for his desire to initially seek help. Matt is open and direct about it and has spoken in front of large groups of people with one clear message - if he can get sober, so can anyone. He credits his recovery with providing the authenticity for Logan West's struggle with his inner demons. We talk about those struggles, his writing process, the path to landing a publishing deal with Simon and Schuster and a lot more!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #68 of the podcast features an interview with Joesph Reid.

He is the debut author of Takeoff, the first adventure of air marshal-turned-investigator Seth Walker with has been burning up the bestseller charts on Amazon!

The son of a navy helicopter pilot, Reid chased great white sharks as a marine biologist before becoming a patent lawyer who litigates multi-million-dollar cases for high-tech companies. He has flown millions of miles on commercial aircraft and has spent countless hours in airports around the world which gave him the idea for writing the Seth Walker series.

A graduate of Duke University and the University of Notre Dame, he lives in San Diego with his wife and children.

During the interview, we discuss his background, his writing process, what's it like to have a debut novel become a bestseller, and a lot more.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Episode #69 is lock and loaded! I interview Ellison Cooper.

Ellison has a Ph.D. in anthropology from UCLA, with a background in archaeology, cultural neuroscience, ancient religion, colonialism, and human rights. She has conducted fieldwork in Central America, West Africa, Micronesia, and Western Europe. She has worked as a murder investigator in Washington DC, and is a certified K9 Search and Rescue Federal Disaster Worker. She now lives in the Bay Area with her husband and son.

Her debut novel, Caged, has been listed as one of the "Best Summer Reads for 2018" by Publishers Weekly, as well as one of the "19 Biggest Thrillers of Summer" by BookBub and one of the "25 Best Thriller Books of the Summer" by the NY Post.

NY Times bestselling author Lisa Garnder said about Caged that it's "Dark and mesmerizing... channels equal parts KATHY REICHS and THOMAS HARRIS."

During this interview, we talk about Ellison's interesting background, her writing process, her love for whiteboards, thrillers, and a lot more.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

In episode #70 of the podcast meet the bestselling author of the John Jordan thriller series (19 books and counting).

Michael Lister grew up in a small town in North Florida near the Gulf of Mexico and the Apalachicola River.

In the early 90s, Michael became the youngest chaplain within the Florida Department of Corrections. For nearly a decade, he served as a contract, staff, then senior chaplain at three different facilities in the Panhandle of Florida -- a unique experience that led to his first novel, 1997's critically acclaimed, Power in the Blood which became the first book in his bestselling and long-running John Jordan mystery series.

In this interview, we talk about his fascinating background working as a prison chaplain, what inspired him to write, the challenges of writing a popular long-running series like his John Jordan series and a lot more!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

In episode #71 of the podcast, we meet the bestselling author of more than 70 books, Bob Mayer.

Bob Mayer is a NY Times Bestselling author. He's had over 75 books published and sold over 5 million copies, including the #1 series Area 51, The Green Berets, Atlantis, and the Time Patrol.

He was born in the Bronx, New York. Graduated from West Point and served as an officer in the 1st Cavalry Division. Bob later volunteered, was tested and selected to join Special Forces (where he commanded a Green Beret A-Team).

Bob is also a sought-after speaker having presented for over a thousand organizations both in the United States and internationally. He also taught at writing organizations ranging from Maui Writers to Whidbey Island Writers, to San Diego State University, to the University of Georgia, to the Romance Writers of America National Convention and many others.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Check out episode #72 of the podcast featuring an interview with James Scott Bell

James Scott Bell is a winner of the International Thriller Writers Award for his novel, Romeo's Way, and the #1 bestselling author of books on the craft of writing.

Jim attended the University of California, Santa Barbara where he studied writing with Raymond Carver. He graduated with honors from the University of Southern California law school and has written over 300 articles and several books for the legal profession. He has taught novel writing at Pepperdine University and numerous conferences in the United States, Canada, and Great Britain.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Check out episode #73 of the podcast featuring an interview with Gavin Reese

Gavin Reese is a police officer that writes suspenseful crime thrillers that expertly mesh the realities of police work (as he knows first hand) into a thrilling read. During the interview, we discuss balancing the worlds of real police work and entertainment fiction and a whole lot more! Check it out...


----------



## bossk (Dec 3, 2018)

I enjoy listening to this podcast on a regular basis, so just wanted to say thank you for producing it.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

bossk said:


> I enjoy listening to this podcast on a regular basis, so just wanted to say thank you for producing it.


Cool, thank you! Next week features an interview with one of my favorite authors, Peter May, which made me a little nervous.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Peter May is a multi-award-winning author, screenwriter, and creator of television drama. Peter May was born in Glasgow but now lives in France where his books have won several awards and he has a large following of fans. He was recently introduced at the Lyon Festival of Crime writing as The most "French of all Scotsmen."

Peter May is the author of:


the internationally best-selling Lewis Trilogy set in the Outer Hebrides of Scotland;
the China Thrillers, featuring Beijing detective Li Yan and American forensic pathologist Margaret Campbell;
the critically acclaimed Enzo Files, featuring Scottish forensic scientist Enzo MacLeod, which is set in France;
and several standalone books


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I'm still interviewing authors of mysteries, thrillers, and suspense books for my podcast, Meet the Thriller Author.

Here are the latest interviews since my last update to this thread back in January.

*William L. Myers, Jr.*



*Lauren Carr*



*Robert Dugoni*



*D.P. Lyle*



*Mike Gomes*



*Mike Omer*


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

My latest author interview for the podcast is with the legendary Dean Koontz.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats on getting Koontz and other well known folks! Great job!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

RBC said:


> Congrats on getting Koontz and other well known folks! Great job!


Thanks! I thought a friend was pulling my leg when his publicist reached out.


----------



## Lorri Moulton [Lavender Lass Books] (Jun 15, 2019)

Wow! Congrats, Alan.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Check out episode #87 of the podcast featuring an interview with the bestselling author of the Aunt Bessie Isle of Man Cozy Mysteries Diana Xarissa.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

It's been awhile since I've visited Kboards or update this thread, but the podcast is still rocking and rolling! I've interviewed over 120 authors of mysteries, thrillers, and suspense books! Including Dean Koontz, T.R. Ragan, Marcia Clark, Rick Mofina, Andrew Mayne, Brian Freeman, and many others!

You can find the podcast on all the directories like Apple Podcasts, Google Podcasts, Spotify, Stitcher, etc.



Meet the Thriller Author


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I was excited to interview Jeff Lindsay, who created the Dexter Morgan character. The show Dexter was based on his books.


----------

